# Egypt Post - answers needed



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

As you are all doubt aware I am coming to live in Egypt next year:clap2:

Whilst I am trying my hardest to limit what myself and my daughter can bring and we will of course be turning up at Heathrow with a large number of suitcases there are a few things that I would like with me out there I was wondering If I post them over to my husband would there be any extra cost involved other than the postage.

Things I would like to send are clothes, shoes and of course for those that read my threads some of my bags. We are not talking a big box and the contents would all be used and of no real value. 

I just posted a envelope to him and he received it after 2 weeks. there is no time scale for my box to arrive just would it and would they then charge another huge amount for him to get it 

Is posting the way or would DHL or someone like them better???

any advise would be appreciated.

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Micki,
In all the years I have lived here I have NEVER had anything that has been posted to me by regular means... strange thing is I always get letters from the UK tax man and Ihave managed to get 3 birthday cards I tell my family do not send me anything because I never get them.
I have even tried sending myself something when I have been in the UK and that has never arrived, I went to the main postal office in Dokki and asked where my mail is... told him that I never get anything and I know for a fact that something was sent... he then and this is often the case just acted stupid and pretended he couldn't understand me, I had even taken someone along who is Egyptian so that there could be no misunderstanding.
Have a look for a cheap flight pay for someone to come out for a long weekend and bring your stuff, cheapest and easiest way I think. 
I would never trust the post here, now someone will come on and say they have no problems and that is great but I am just giving my opinion based on my experience


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Maiden,

No thanks for your advice. I briefly remember someone saying that the post was bad in a previous thread, this was after I had posted the envelope to him so started to panic, but then it turned up delivered safe and sound 2 weeks later??

I really don't know whether to chance it? Will wait for more members comments I think.

I will be overloading anyone that comes out anyway. We are starting to have a big clear out here and even though anything big is being sold, its the tiny things thats are not moving 

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Micki,
> In all the years I have lived here I have NEVER had anything that has been posted to me by regular means... strange thing is I always get letters from the UK tax man and Ihave managed to get 3 birthday cards I tell my family do not send me anything because I never get them.
> I have even tried sending myself something when I have been in the UK and that has never arrived, I went to the main postal office in Dokki and asked where my mail is... told him that I never get anything and I know for a fact that something was sent... he then and this is often the case just acted stupid and pretended he couldn't understand me, I had even taken someone along who is Egyptian so that there could be no misunderstanding.
> Have a look for a cheap flight pay for someone to come out for a long weekend and bring your stuff, cheapest and easiest way I think.
> I would never trust the post here, now someone will come on and say they have no problems and that is great but I am just giving my opinion based on my experience


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi there

you can use international baggage companies but it really caters for large amounts of items and you need to post to your new address under your name

one easier option is excess baggage with your airline. british airways £32 and you get another bag with 23 kilos - can book it on line. no risk of being lost, no hassle organising and you have it immediately. thats what i did and i think it was worth it.

its definitely worth bringing your own things here - having only been here 4 weeks - you'll find range limited and mostly i think the hassle of having to shop and buy things when you first arrive is not what you need.

good luck


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I am moving to Hurghada in 6 weeks, been planning it since April and this baggage/luggage/shipping/posting/courier issues has taken up most of my energy.

As I understand from all the research I have done, even if things do eventually get to you via DHL or something similar, there is a release tax that you will have to pay which can be absolutely anything.

I am paying for a flight for my brother to come out and see me and bring two cases for me and other friends coming out will be bringing me bits and bobs.

After considering all the options, this is what I have opted for based on relative costs, chances of the packages never arriving etc.

Good luck to you.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks all, my mind is now made up Excess Luggage it is. I thought maybe there would be a big release fee. I was going to turn up with god knows what at Heathrow and will be coming over before the move so will just bring what I can. Its so frustrating silly little things that are not worth anything to anyone but me I am having to decide on

Never mind who said life was easy!!!!!!!!!!

Micki


QUOTE=New Gal;209814]I am moving to Hurghada in 6 weeks, been planning it since April and this baggage/luggage/shipping/posting/courier issues has taken up most of my energy.

As I understand from all the research I have done, even if things do eventually get to you via DHL or something similar, there is a release tax that you will have to pay which can be absolutely anything.

I am paying for a flight for my brother to come out and see me and bring two cases for me and other friends coming out will be bringing me bits and bobs.

After considering all the options, this is what I have opted for based on relative costs, chances of the packages never arriving etc.

Good luck to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Thanks all, my mind is now made up Excess Luggage it is. I thought maybe there would be a big release fee. I was going to turn up with god knows what at Heathrow and will be coming over before the move so will just bring what I can. Its so frustrating silly little things that are not worth anything to anyone but me I am having to decide on


[/QUOTE]


Good luck with the decisions!! It is hard, but remember UK is only a five hour flight away and people are coming and going all the time. Prioritise initially, and you'll soon get everything over here that you need, whether it's brought from when you've gone home or someone visiting you has brought it for you or otherwise. Definitely you have made the right decision in excess luggage though. As a company I have a lot of experience in posting important documents, and I can say probably less than 50% of people who convince themselves just because they use Royal Mail recorded delivery it will get here make the right choice. Recorded delivery gets treated as normal mail here, only DHL or FedEx which can be traced every step of the way is feasible, and even then make sure you actually trace it 'til the end as I've had randoms signing for my documents before and have then had to spend hours tracing which Mohamed signed for MY letter!!! Also it costs anything up to 200 sterling just for papers, I couldn't imagine what a package would cost, in addition to receiving costs and customs may also have their fair share!!!

Sorry, bit of a rant, but absolutely stick to the airlines, good luck x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Thanks, I think I just wanted everything at once when its not necessary or possible. My cousin is going to bring 2 cases for me when she comes out so as you rightly say I just need to prioritise.

I think I am was worrying just to worry now as I have to wait for a few things to settle here before I can come out so I have to much time on my hands. 

It will be fine !!!!!!

Micki


Good luck with the decisions!! It is hard, but remember UK is only a five hour flight away and people are coming and going all the time. Prioritise initially, and you'll soon get everything over here that you need, whether it's brought from when you've gone home or someone visiting you has brought it for you or otherwise. Definitely you have made the right decision in excess luggage though. As a company I have a lot of experience in posting important documents, and I can say probably less than 50% of people who convince themselves just because they use Royal Mail recorded delivery it will get here make the right choice. Recorded delivery gets treated as normal mail here, only DHL or FedEx which can be traced every step of the way is feasible, and even then make sure you actually trace it 'til the end as I've had randoms signing for my documents before and have then had to spend hours tracing which Mohamed signed for MY letter!!! Also it costs anything up to 200 sterling just for papers, I couldn't imagine what a package would cost, in addition to receiving costs and customs may also have their fair share!!!

Sorry, bit of a rant, but absolutely stick to the airlines, good luck x[/QUOTE]


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

why not sent it as air freight? much cheaper than excess luggage!


----------

